# "Harry Potter" & "A Painted House"



## Hakeem (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey people..

You should really read John Grisham's "A Painted House". it's in the 1950's american style, it's so good..

Also, I think you'd be surprised, people who didn't read HARRY POTTER, you should really get a start on it, it's one of the best, and it's not for just children, it's for everybody! And people who read it, what do you think about the last book, and when do you reckon the next book "HP & The Half-Blood Prince" would be published?


----------



## Rayhi (Oct 14, 2004)

I read "A Painted House" this summer and really enjoyed it.  It's completely different from the usual John Grisham style and I was leary at first but he pulled it off nicely.  The story is heartwarming and family-value oriented.  It would make a great Christmas gift for readers on your list!


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2004)

> And people who read it [Harry Potter], what do you think about the last book



I enjoyed it, but damn I really don't like those last chapters between Harry and Dumbledore where Dumbledore explains _everything_.

I hope Harry loosens up in the next book, a whiny hero (as justifiable as it may be) is still not fun to follow for 500+ pages.

I still enjoyed Order of the Phoenix. Probably my favourite one, that or Azakaban (or Chamber of Secrets).


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 14, 2004)

Its okay, the Harry Potter series aren't that bad, really. However, they are not the most greatest fantasy books out there, in truth, they were meant for children. JK Rowlings is a good author, but I feel that the book tries to hard to sound a little more serious than needed too. I mean, sure, the book held unxepected happenings and interesting plotlines, but compare to the books I've read by George RR Martin, JRR Tolkien, and Robert Jordan, with a slight taster of Robin Hobb, they don't seem to fit in the lead and almost look like a ball of puffcakes compared to the real world of fantasy. In fact, I like Dan Brown much more than I enjoy JK Rowlings. But the books are addictive, but to me, George RR Martin is a much better author..

I've just started a new book by Robin Hobb:

The Assasin's Aprentice (The Farseer Trilogy) and so far, its really good. I congradulate Lady Hobb!


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 15, 2004)

Mm... Let me start by saying thanks for replying back. Anyway Rayhi, my friends actually brought me the book "A Painted House" for my birthday and so far (am still reading it) it seems really nice and shows the bond within the family lines, and the style is amazing also, am surly buying a John Grisham's again. As for Chris, I really liked the last chapters and the talk between Harry and Dumbledore; you know it explains alot and the prophecy in specific. And finally, Shadeslayer, I agree that the HP books are not the greatest in the fantasy books, but still as posted in "Book & Authors". It caused a lot of mania and I personally think than they deserved it. I'm planning to read THE LORD OF THE RINGS as soon as I finish A Painted House, do you recommend it?


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 15, 2004)

I find it hard to understand how the HP series became so incredibly popular for everyone. It's an excellent series, I agree, but there's not a lot that differs it from other fantasy books, so why did it do so well? I mean, it's fairly well written, decent plotlines and good fantastical (?) roots, but no more so than some other books and, as ShadeSlayer said, not as good as many others. I love the series as much as anyone else, but my only theory on how it became so popular is that it allowed the reader to identify so well with the characters. I can't see many other reasons that it would soar so high above other fantasy books.


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do I recommend Lord Of The Rings? Course I do! If you are willing to read long discriptions and is patient with the beauty of Tolkien's writing, then yeah, have a go at it. To me, that is one of the most famous Fantasy books there are. (No surprises there, heheh) I love his unusual plotline of Aragorn's internal conflict of whether or not he wants to be king, and how the whole of middle earth is suppose to depend their life on the most unlikeliest creature of all: Frodo! A hobbit! They are small, but were grown with a courage that surprises man today. Lord of The Rings compared to Harry Potter makes the whole series seems like a very light book. But yes, I do enjoy the Harry Potter series, yet I was a bit disappointed with the fith book.


----------



## bobothegoat (Oct 15, 2004)

Having Harry whining the whole time was really getting on my nerves.  I liked the earlier ones much more.


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 16, 2004)

I agree with you, bobothegoat. The fifth book wasn't really my all time favorite. It seemed to me as if JK was trying to make the book sound really interesting, but the plotline was slow and long, and lagged a lot. So all in one, it was quite dull to read through the whole thing. Two things I hated very much about the fifth book:

Sirius Black dies
Harry is like a little child (he needs to grow up)

However, it was slightly enjoyable, but maybe not worth my whole life. But I did like it, and is looking eager to Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Oct 16, 2004)

Book five is definitely the worst one. Rowling needs an editor who isn't afraid to touch her manuscript.


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey all... To me book five was one of the best, I agree about Harry out wining the evil all the time, but remember, Voldie is still at large and recruiting more deatheaters, however am being slightly convinced that there is some fantasy stuff out there that is worth reading, and about Lord Of The Rings, I still don't know yet, I mean I despise long descriptions and if I lay may hands upon one of the books that stretch things alot I might as well flush the book down the toilet! Still, so many people advised me to read the book (there is 3 parts I guess, right?) because it contains a lot of interesting stuff and takes a stunning track in netting the plot whereas the reader keeps reading through the book, anyway I'm considering the idea and there is 73% (to be accurate) that I might get the book. Thanks Shadslayer! What else do like? 

You may want to open at J.K Rowling's site, it contains a lot of stuff explaining book five, and I dunno about you guys but it's my favorite! And maybe Harry dies at the end not Volie, who knows?? 

P.S: I agree, Harry was really a baby in the book, if I were him, I would give Voldie a real kick!


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 16, 2004)

Well...everyone does have their own opinion's about Harry Potter. For me, I didn't start reading till that till fifth grade. I was amazingly excited and was always talking about it nonstop (I was a kid, right?), but then, my stepfather is a major fantasy reader, and being a man who has read Harry Potter and has always (to my disappointment then) murmured, "Its okay," whenever I bring up the topic of Harry. So at last, when he was tired of my excitement, he loaned me The Lord of The Rings series and The Wheel Of Time of series by what he says as, "Real Authors."

At first, I was a bit confused of why he could enjoyed these books better than he liked Harry Potter. So, wanting to find out, I propped against a chair and began reading the Lord Of The Rings.

It pratically blew me away. 

Hobbits? Rangers? Wizards? Elves? The One Ring Of Power?! I was amazingly speechless. My mind was fogged over completely. Never, in my life in that time had I read such an amazing book that could atain so much discription and such a complex world of beauty. I mean, Tolkien designed his very own world, and Middle Earth, I came to love when I had finished the trilogy.

And then I read the Wheel Of Time series and was amazed at how close Jordan's writing was to Tolkien's. They say on his website:

"If there is a living heir today of Tolkien, Jordan is sure to be the one." There was no absolute way were they wrong. No way at all.

So, that in conclusion is why realized at my young age, at the time, was why Harry Potter was just a fun book to read. The characters are overly simple and their not complicated in any way. Sure, I enjoy Harry Potter, but so far in my highschool life as a freshman, I have been living in libraries and have been grabbing furiously at real fantasy books with a much better and complex concept that deserve the notice of the world.

And A_MacLaren, where can I find Steven Erickson? I heard you mention him, but I'm curious about wanting to read his books....


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 18, 2004)

Shadeslayer, you seem the type of person who really reads alot and I totally respect that, and as a matter of fact, you convinced me to read Lord of the Rings, but ofcource after I finish "A Painted House", you know it's so good and the way Grisham tells the story through a seven year old boy and the conflicts inside him having to bear up with the curiosity about the town and it's people and also to obey his endless family's orders. 

Anyway I am going to buy Lord of the Rings but please if you don't mind Shadeslayer, would you tell me the titles of the series? (There are 3, right??)
Thank you again.


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 18, 2004)

I'd be happy to tell you the title of the series! I'm really glad you've decided to read Lord of the Rings. They are my favorite, but I tend to enjoy fantasy books by Robin Hob and George RR Martin. Both are excellent authors. Try them also, if you want real, good fantasy that is the real thing in the world.

Lord Of The Rings:

The Fellowship of the Ring

The Two Towers

The Return of the King

There you go, and I hope you enjoy it. Send me a message if you want to read more fantasy books, I'll be happy to tell you some great series! 

Hope you enjoy, Hakeem


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

I need to read a painted house as It sounds good from what you all say


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 24, 2004)

D4rk 3lf, "A Painted House" is written by John Grisham and is narrated through a 7 year old boy, if you like the atmosphere is the 1950's and the cotton picking season then this is what you want to read. Anyway it's great and you should bring it anyway. Shadeslayer thank you alot! I'm now about to finish "A Painted House" and then I'm headig for the bookshop to get them, thank you really alot! And what about Robin Hob's and  George RR Martin's? Are they really good? and tell me the titles of some books cuz I'm kinda goin for book shopping (lol!). THANKS ALL!


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm not a huge Harry fan. Sure, JK Rowling is a good writer, and the books are entertaining, but some things about the books just bother me so much! 

Like, the way magic comes into play. It makes no sense! She has her characters use it when it's convenient, but when there's some great fix the characters are in, sometimes magic suddenly isn't an option. This doesn't make sense to me. Why are there magical solutions for some things, but not for others (when it would make sense that there would be)?

And the way that Dumbledore always explains everything to Harry at the end. It's like a mystery novel, where Sherlock Holmes explains everything to Dr. Watson. Okay, so it's entertaining to see everything come together, but it still bothers me. *shakes head*


----------



## ynke75 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone.

I loved the HP books.  As well as The Lord of the Rings.  I read those about 18 years ago.  The HP series is the "ring" series of today.  That's only my opinion but I think the rave is comparable.  As far as the next book, I heard it was coming out sometime next year, and one of the main characters die.  My guess is it's Dumbledore.  Anyway, happy reading whatever it is that tickles your fancy!!


----------



## Hakeem (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Ynke75, thanks for posting.   

Creative Insanity, I don't think I quite agree with you, I mean the whole plot in the HP books is that this boy is still discovering the magical world and unshadowing more details about his parents' mysterious murder. Also the whole theme about the plot is the magic, yet you can't solve everything with magic. Open at jkrowling.com if you're interested, you can find some stuff there.

Anyway, that is what you think, and that is what I think. Thanks for posting.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Oct 30, 2004)

> And A_MacLaren, where can I find Steven Erickson? I heard you mention him, but I'm curious about wanting to read his books....


If you're in America, it's a bit of bad luck, I'm afraid. Only the first book of the Malazan Book of the Fallen series is out there, and it's probably a bit obscure. Also, it's got the most god-awful cover art you've ever seen. Don't be put off, because it's awesome.
The first book is called 'Gardens of the Moon'. If you can't find it, it's available on www.amazon.com.
If you're outside of America, and in the UK or Australia (don't know about the rest of the world) you're in luck; the first five books are released. It's a ten-book cycle, if you're interested.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Oct 30, 2004)

Hakeem said:
			
		

> Hey Ynke75, thanks for posting.
> 
> Creative Insanity, I don't think I quite agree with you, I mean the whole plot in the HP books is that this boy is still discovering the magical world and unshadowing more details about his parents' mysterious murder. Also the whole theme about the plot is the magic, yet you can't solve everything with magic. Open at jkrowling.com if you're interested, you can find some stuff there.
> 
> Anyway, that is what you think, and that is what I think. Thanks for posting.


Yeah, whatever. It's just the whole "a pinch of witch's hair, a teaspoon of toad guts" that just bothers me. The idea that if you combine random, disgusting ingredients, you would create some special potion. But that's just my personal quibble. Don't get me wrong, I like HP. I think they're really fun and entertaining. I just don't worship them as the best of fantasy like some people.


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 31, 2004)

I feel I quite agree with you, Creative Insanity. The concept of the HP books isn't really the main priority for us to think, its just something to entertain us and gives us a little mystery to read. I love Jk and the books, and find it amazing that she could rise from a woman with welfare to an incredibly rich millionaire....Its so utterly unbelieving that kids will find her books amazing, when there are ton of way better fantasy books out there waiting to read with more patience, thought and with a taster of realism in it. 

Well, I think that way at least, but to me, if Harry Potter was to be compared to JRR Tolkien or Lynn Abby (She wrote Sanctuary), then it would go into a sack of "DOOM" Biggest downfall. However, it is a good, creavitive unique plot that I do enjoy and have fun with. Exciting in a way indeed.

Oh, Hakeem. I recommend these few books while your at the bookstore:

A Song of Ice and Fire By George RR Martin

and:

The Farseer Trilogy by Robin Hobb (You'll find this enjoyable!)

Oh, and thank you! A_Maclaren! You have certainly made my day, in fact, I'm about to order the book right now. Are you sure he's better than Hobbs? If he is, I'd go insane from the ability already read by Lady Hobb. *Uggh* I'm so unbelivably ecstatic! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## A_MacLaren (Oct 31, 2004)

Man, I really hope that they live up to your expectations. I think he's better than Hobb, but that's just me. If you don't like it, don't blame me!
But you will, so it's okay.


----------



## Hakeem (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey all!

Shadeslayer, you’re definitely right, if the JK Rowling’s were compared to JRR Tolkien’s or to Lynn Abby’s they would not just go into a sack of "DOOM" Biggest downfall, but will be at the bottom of that sack! You see, the previous writers, not Jo, are this sophisticated writers whom considered to be the God’s of writing after Shakespeare and Homer for an example, but Jo is not, you got to consider that the HP series is her first novel ever written, she didn’t write anything prior to that, (The “Bunny” story that she wrote being as a 7 year old girl and the main character in it is a Bunny! Well,, what ya can say? Every writer has his things…). 

I read in post I don’t know where, I think it’s called “The Harry Potter mania”, Lily (The person who posted it as I remember) got the whole thing right, people read the series because the series are those portals that transport you to another world, making you forget about reality and problems and the real life itself! Even though the reader knows that magic is all bullshit and does not exist in the way Jo described it, still he haves an “escape” in reading them. But if you go to JRR Tolkien, well… no words needed to be said here, he is absolutely magnificent! 

I finished A Painted House 2 days ago, I strongly recommend it. I now need a break from reading; I mean my eyes are gonna pop out any minute! And I got the Lord of the Rings, all of them, but I didn’t get the books you said, I was in hurry and my friend kept saying: ‘Whatca readin Lord of the Rings for?? Whatca readin Lord of the Rings for?? Whatca readin Lord of the Rings for??...’, then I got out of the whole mall! Anyway, you guys like Edgar Allan Poe?


----------

